# Another Newbie from Texas



## babalubird (Apr 14, 2009)

I am also from Texas. Taking my first short bee course. Don't have bees yet. We currently live in the Dallas area but our farm, where we hope to have bees and an organic truck garden, is near Hubbard, TX, a dot on the map between Corsicana and Hillsboro.

Would love to team up with some Dallas beekeepers who could give me some hands-on experience.

Thanks.

Connie


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Anytime your heading to Hubbard you can stop by and help with an inspection.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

Connie-
I'm west of Ft. Worth. You're welcome to come with me anytime. I have 10 hives in a couple of different locations. I didn't get as much hands on as I wanted until I had my hives, and I've had lots of questions because of it. But it has made me learn quickly! Feel free to PM me as well if you want to get together.
Terri


----------



## babalubird (Apr 14, 2009)

Beat ya to it! You have a PM. Thanks. 

Connie


----------



## jsharp777 (Apr 7, 2009)

hi im in rockwall im a newbie. i have learned alot from some people in the bee club at heard museum in mckinney texas. they have a meeting second monday each month. show up early there is alot of people, i was surprised. good luck! james


----------



## babalubird (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, James.

Rockwall is where we lived many years ago. 

So happens McKinney (Collin County Bee Club) is the group I teamed up with. Only attended my first meeting this past month. Great group. Was amazed how many people interested in bee keeping. Are you in their new bee class? Do you already have bees?

Connie


----------



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't have a second bee suit, however I've got two hives in my back yard. I live in Arlington, south of 20, west of 360.

Doug


----------



## babalubird (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, Derek and Daknoodle.

Sorry for double posting. I didn't think my first post went through.

Daknoodle, maybe Hubby and I can go ahead and purchase our bee suits before we take you up on your invite. We're going to need them anyway.

I am the one with the "bees in her bonnet." Hubby thought I'd lost my mind when I suggested this, but he almost made me fall over backwards when he said later, order a second suit and he would help.:applause:


----------



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

Awesome, maybe you can get my wife to be interested. 

Let me know when you get the suits.

Doug


----------



## jsharp777 (Apr 7, 2009)

yes i am in the new bee class i sat in back with my wife. yes i recieved my bees 2 week ago from rick drake. very docile bees and they have already doubled in size. have you got yours yet. oh i got my boxes from dedant in paris.
james


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

Maybe one of these months we can all get together before or after the meeting. It's always nice to have other's in your shoes in the same area. It was a shame for me that there weren't any clubs a bit closer to me. Regarding suits, I have 2 - one for a spare, but am seriously thinking of investing in the one I've seen on the boards here...they talk about how cool it is in the summer, and I have to tell you, my regular suits are NOT cool! It's nice to have an extra...when you need help, like moving a hive or something, you're a lot more likely to get it!!


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome aboard and welcome to the world of bees and beekeepers.


----------



## critt5 (May 4, 2009)

Hey!! I am in Grand Praire and know where there are a bunch of bees at. At First United Methodist Church in GP on the South side of the building...PM me if you want more info...feel free to get them and have them...otherwise they have to come down...


----------

